# Inflatables!!!



## NP8 TT (Aug 7, 2016)

What did the inflatable headmaster say to the inflatable student at the inflatable school...?

You've let me down, you've let your school down, and you've let yourself down! Haha


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Phuufffufufufpfsssss...!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Deflated. :lol:


----------



## NP8 TT (Aug 7, 2016)

Nah, just let down...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Reminds me of a news report I saw once that said a man got into difficulty at sea on a giant inflatable lobster but was rescued by another man who came to his aid on a giant inflatable set of false teeth. A spokesman for the coastguard said, "This sort of thing happens all the time."


----------



## NP8 TT (Aug 7, 2016)

John-H said:


> Reminds me of a news report I saw once that said a man got into difficulty at sea on a giant inflatable lobster but was rescued by another man who came to his aid on a giant inflatable set of false teeth. A spokesman for the coastguard said, "This sort of thing happens all the time."


To be fair, I reckon it's hard for the coastguard to get pumped up about that sort of rescue...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

NP8 TT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of a news report I saw once that said a man got into difficulty at sea on a giant inflatable lobster but was rescued by another man who came to his aid on a giant inflatable set of false teeth. A spokesman for the coastguard said, "This sort of thing happens all the time."
> ...


Well it takes the pressure off them at least :wink:


----------



## RocketRoss (Oct 18, 2016)

ha ha aha


----------



## RocketRoss (Oct 18, 2016)

hey?


----------

